
Show HN: Kea – High-Level Architecture for React, Inferno, Etc. - mariusandra
https://kea.rocks/
======
mariusandra
Hi, author here.

When I switched to React over a year ago I had to learn a lot to fit all the
pieces of the puzzle together.

It's not enough to just read about react and redux, you must also know how to
organise your code, what are the best practices, etc. The Internet differs
widely on this.

This project aims to document what I have learned and fill that gap for anyone
just starting out.

It's in an early state, lacking detailed docs and tests. That's why I decided
to post it here - to get feedback if I'm on the right track.

The project is already in production with three big webapps (www.apprentus.com
and two client work SPAs) and as such has definitely scratched my own itch.
It's a joy to write compared to "vanilla react+redux"

Could it be useful to the JS community as a whole?

